# Can one have FTA and Subscription Satellite with the same equipment at the same time?



## Mentat (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey all. I'm looking into setting up my first FTA system, and I'm wondering, if at some point in the future I decide to drop my local cable provider and switch to a satellite provider, would it be possible for me to use the same equipment I already have? This is, of course, assuming the following things:

I have a receiver with a CA slot
I have a Linear/Circular polarized switchable LBNF (like the ones Invacom makes)
I have a motorized dish mount, so I can switch between satellites (or a dish that supports hitting multiple satellites)
I want to do this 100% legally and legitimately
Theoretically, shouldn't it be as easy as putting the CAM into the CA slot on my receiver and pointing at the right satellite? I mean, I know there's the possibility of losing some Dish/DirecTV features, like whatever their OnDemand-like service is, but if I just wanted to receive their live feeds, *legally and legitimately*, would I need to buy their hardware?

And I guess on a similar line of reasoning, could I use a Dish/DirecTV receiver to get FTA signals? Or do I specifically need an FTA box?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

No DBS broadcaster in the USA uses the FTA Cam system, its used in Europe. If you use a PCI FTA card, you can always add a HDPVR+satellite box combo to add subscription satellite, and a HDHomerun to add OTA ATSC all on one HTPC, but using a FTA receiver, no, you cant.


----------



## Mentat (Aug 5, 2010)

Figures. Even when there's already a system of conditional access in place, businesses find some way of proprietizing (yes, I invented a word) it all. Theoretically I would want to build a HTPC-based DVR to collect everything in once place (I'd never ever need/want to use OnDemand if I had my DVR working right now).

What about using a Dish/DirecTV receiver to get FTA? Is that possible? Because it seems that the only satellite guys in my area are Dish/DirecTV resellers and I don't know if they would have FTA equipment.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Nope, Dishnetwork boxes dont have the settings in them (even though they use the DVB system) to tune different satellites. Check http://www.gofastmotorsports.com/rickssatellitehome.htm for your components. Good guy, great prices.

I currently have a 3GHz 5TB server with a DirecTv H24-100 receiver/Hauppauge HDPVR combo controlled by a USB controlled IR blaster/receiver for Subscription satellite, a FTA DVB-S2 card for FTA using a 39" dish on a HH motor, and a dual tuner ATSC HDHomerun. Im using SageTV (sagetv.com) for the DVR software, and use stand-alone media extenders in the rooms to connect the TVs to the HTPC (although you can watch directly on the HTPC if you wanted to).

System works well, has a HD GUI, no ads in the guide  and fully customizable.


----------



## Mentat (Aug 5, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Nope, Dishnetwork boxes dont have the settings in them (even though they use the DVB system) to tune different satellites.


Yeah, I figured their proprietary firmware wouldn't allow that. Though you'd think they would offer something like that as a selling point. "Buy Dish, and you can get the Dish International box for only $5 more a month! Receive free International/hobbyist programming!"


Davenlr said:


> Check http://www.gofastmotorsports.com/rickssatellitehome.htm for your components. Good guy, great prices.


 I've found a few good resellers online, most of them with positive reputations on this forum. I was just hoping I could find a local dealer, so I don't have to worry about shipping, simplify returns (in case I can't get a signal due to topography in my area, which is rough), and because I like to support local business. Would a Dish/DTV reseller typically have this kind of equipment, or would they just have their franchise's hardware?



Davenlr said:


> I currently have a 3GHz 5TB server with a DirecTv H24-100 receiver/Hauppauge HDPVR combo controlled by a USB controlled IR blaster/receiver for Subscription satellite, a FTA DVB-S2 card for FTA using a 39" dish on a HH motor, and a dual tuner ATSC HDHomerun. Im using SageTV (sagetv.com) for the DVR software, and use stand-alone media extenders in the rooms to connect the TVs to the HTPC (although you can watch directly on the HTPC if you wanted to).
> 
> System works well, has a HD GUI, no ads in the guide  and fully customizable.


I'd probably build mine around MythTV. I had a system in the past, and I loved it. Awesome support mailing list, support for a ton of hardware (including DVB-S cards, much of the HDPVR series, and the HDHomerun). Additional features aside, the ability to mary OTA, FTA and some kind of subscription service into a single box, with a single "channel lineup" is more than worth it, especially when the rest of the family has to live with this thing.


----------



## ClearSKY (Aug 28, 2010)

If you want a subscription you will have to use their hardware, it would be nice, but as of now it must still be in the works.


----------

